# Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise



## maarkus (13. Mai 2013)

Wie versprochen, wollte ich euch hier meinen Teichbau und mich näher bringen.

Die Anfänge für meine Natur- und vor allem Teichliebe finden sich schon früh in meiner Kindheit. Aufgewachsen bin ich in einem Weingut in der wunderschönen Pfalz. Jenseits des örtlichen Bebauungsplans, in Aussiedlerlage und in direkter Nähe zur Natur hatte ich viel Platz, um als kleiner Frechdachs zu wüten. Das Tal ist schon immer bekannt dafür, dass es sehr viel Wasser führt. So wurde beim Straßenausbau dieses Wasser leider eingefangen und in einer Kanalisation unter der Straße abgeführt. Zum Glück gab es noch ein kleines Bächlein entlang unseres Grundstückes, welches eine nicht nennenswerte Wassermenge führt. Für Kinder war es jedoch mehr als ausreichend und so begann ich "Teiche, wenn nicht sogar wahre Seen" auszuheben. Wenn ich mir heute die Bilder von damals betrachte, wirken diese Schlammbecken von wenigen Zentimetern Tiefe eher mickrig :?

Da meine Eltern leider keine so großen Fans von Fischen und Teichen waren, musste ich mich als Jugendlicher mit fertigen Becken begnügen. Aber jetzt war meine Zeit gekommen! 2011, nach meinem Studium, schnappte ich mir meine Freundin und wir renovierten das Haus von ihren Eltern, aus dem sie vor 6 Jahren ausgezogen waren. Die Wohnung war soweit fertig und wir zogen Ende des Jahres ein. Ein Blick in den Garten und es war klar: Ein Teich muss her. Am besten gestern!

Doch die Bauleitung intervenierte sofort: "Schatz, deinen Teich bekommst du schon, aber nicht jetzt! Nächstes Jahr steht noch die Hochzeit an und nach den Flitterwochen kannst du das dann angehen." Also wurde der Baustart auf 2012 verlegt.

Da stand ich nun, körperliche arbeit gewohnt, aber keine Ahnung vom Teichbau. Das sieht natürlich im Internet, Fernseher, etc. immer so einfach aus. Aber ist das wirklich so? Zum Glück bekam ich einen Tip von meinem Onkel, der selbst eine Garten- und Landschaftsbau Firma besitzt. "Wende dich mal an Naturagart, wenn du alles selbst machen willst." Gesagt, getan. Arbeitsmappe bestellt und durchgelesen. Geplant, gezeichnet, nicht zufrieden, nochmal gebastelt, usw... 
Dann ging es endlich an die Praxis. Erst einmal gemütlich anfangen. Der Garten durfte die letzten Jahre machen, was er wollte. Damit ist jetzt Schluss!


Leider muss ich hier eine Pause einlegen und euch vertrösten. Heute habe ich keine Zeit mehr zum Schreiben


----------



## muh.gp (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Platzhalter hin oder her... Schreib weiter, hört sich spannend an!

Und herzlich Willkommen!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Mario09 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Huhu :willkommen

ja macht uns da den Mund wässrig, und dan tippt er nicht weiter   ....

los los weiter berichten her mit den Fotos *gg*

lg Mario


----------



## maarkus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Tut mir leid, dass es nicht mehr weiter ging. Habe aber zur Zeit so viel um die Ohren... Hier kommt der nächste Teil!

Ich sitze also wirklich lange an der Planung. In der Arbeitsmappe von NG gibt es ja auch was nettes zum Basteln. Am besten die ganze Wiese zur Wasserfläche umfunktionieren. Am Haus wird der Teich durch die Terrasse begrenzt, links und rechts durch die Wege und im unteren Bereich durch eine Betonabgrenzung zu den Pflanzbeeten. Da lässt sich doch bestimmt etwas feines errichten. Doch meine gute Hälfte wirft nach meinen Vorschlägen sofort andere Vorgaben in den Ring. Das Blumenbeet links am Weg bleibt, das am unteren Ende vor den Pflanzbeeten bleibt und sowieso kann ich nur die Hälfte der Wiese haben. Es wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen. Es bleiben somit etwas über 30m² Wasserfläche. Das sollte doch ausreichen. Also nochmal hingesetzt und geplant. Verdammt! Ich möchte Fische halten und wer weiß, ob ich auch mal ein paar größere, wie etwa Kois haben möchte. Doch jeder Hang in der Bastelanleitung geht bei meinem Platz nur auf maximal einen Meter runter. Und das wäre dann eine Rinne von 15cm, oder so ähnlich... Und Ufer sind dann auch nicht dabei. Aber ich kann mir ja so einiges Vorstellen und hatte auch ein paar neue Ideen.
Das Blumenbeet am Weg darf bleiben, das am unteren Ende wird mit den Sandsteinen zu einem Hochbeet als Trockenmauerwerk für Kräuter angehoben. Aus dem Hochbeet kommt der Wassereinlauf vom Filter, welcher auf einer Betonplatte daneben steht. Der Filter wird von einem kleinen Becken voller __ Schilf und anderen hochwachsenden Wasserpflanzen verdeckt. Die Wände des Teiches versuche ich möglichst Steil zu machen, sofern es der Boden erlaubt. Die Rohrleitungen (Bach am unteren Ende des Grundstücks) und Stromkabel, die sich durch den Garten ziehen, haben ihren Verteilerposten links am Beet. Das fasse ich noch in Beton. Soweit der Plan.
Da habe ich also viel vor. Erst einmal das Unkraut aus den Beeten entfernen, dass man sieht, was der Stand der Dinge ist. 


Hinter dem Hochbeet liegt ein Wasseranschluß für die Beete. An der Betonplatte liegt ein Stromverteiler. Das passt alles soweit. Die Grasnarbe versenke ich im Hochbeet. Super. Den Teich hebe ich dann mit dem Minibagger vom Onkel aus. So werde ich doch noch am Ende des Jahres fertig. Super! ... Zu früh gefreut... Nicht, dass ich die Terrasse mit dem Bagger kaputt mache. Das kann ich auch per Hand ausheben, einige ich mich mit meiner Frau :evil
Da das Anwesen nicht aus meiner Familie stammt, folge ich ihren Vorgaben. Kein Thema. Das bisschen Erde, denke ich mir. Doch mein Schwiegervater und die Nachbarn warnen mich. Da unten kann alles drin liegen. Das ganze Gelände wurde damals aufgefüllt. Das ganze Viertel lag mal deutlich tiefer und war Schilfgebiet des Baches. Gegenüber soll auch ein __ Käfer im Untergrund schlummern 
Das bisschen Ziegelschutt, etc. werde ich bestimmt meistern können. Ich grabe immer in meiner Freizeit und nach der Arbeit. Also los!  (Ich werde es noch oft verfluchen!)


Läuft doch super soweit. Die Grasnarbe verschwindet, das Hochbeet wächst. Jetzt kommt aber die erste schwere Aufgabe. Die Haselnusswurzeln müssen raus. Mit der Hand! :beten Ich habe viel gegraben, viel geschwitzt. Aber es ging voran. Unter den Wurzeln lag viel Zement und Ziegelschutt. Aber es war machbar. Wenn das alles ist, gehts vollkommen in Ordnung. Und dann war es geschafft. Die Wurzeln waren raus.


Jetzt geht es also "nur" noch in die Tiefe. Wenn der Lehmboden feucht ist, lässt er sich ganz passabel bearbeiten. Aber leider gab es diesen optimalen Nässegrad nur sehr selten. Kurz unter der oberen Schicht kam eine betonharte Schicht, welche mit kleinen Steinen versehen ist. Generell gab es entweder nach Regenereignissen eine Schlammschlacht, oder einen trockenen Boden hart wie Beton Also ein Fluch und ein Segen. Das Ausheben wird nicht leicht, aber ich könnte die Terrasse wohl unterhöhlen und es hält 1A.
Da die Terrasse das 0-Niveau stellt und die Wiese etwas darunter lag, fing ich schon an, einen kleinen Erdwall für das Extrabecken aufzuwerfen und zu verdichten. Ich begann an der Terrasse mal in die Tiefe zu gehen. Wenn die steilen Wände an dem nassen Eck halten werden, kann ich das Loch im ganzen Teich sehr schräg gestalten. Kurzerhand traf ich auf einen weiteren Betonbrocken. Ein paar hatte ich ja schon angetroffen. Dieser wollte sich aber nicht so recht bewegen. Und dann zeigte sich immer mehr, welches Biest da in der Tiefe auf mich lauerte. Meine Stimmung war dementsprechend im A***** Das Projekt war an diesem Tag gestorben!


Nachdem meine Frau mich wieder auf Kurs gebracht hat, ging ich also an den Klotz, welcher sein Ende nicht Preis geben wollte. Mit einer Hilti stand ich ewig dran und es hat sich kaum etwas getan.


Leider ist hier mit der erlaubten Grafikanzahl Schluss. Passt mir aber auch ganz gut für eine Pause


----------



## maarkus (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Noch kurz zu den Bildern: Die habe ich während des Grabens mit dem Handy aufgenommen. Deshalb ist die Qualität leider sehr schlecht


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Naja, ausnahmsweise werden wir diese Bilder mal hinnehmen 

(Was bleibt uns übrig  )

_PS: Die Platzhalterdiskussion hab ich mal rausgenommen, damit das Thema nicht ganz so zerfasert wird!_


----------



## muh.gp (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ja ja, der Lehm... Da kann ich auch so manche Geschichte erzählen! Mach ich aber nicht, ist schon fast vergessen...

Schreib weiter! Liest sich Klasse!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## maarkus (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

2012 lief dann leider nicht mehr viel. Unter dem Betonklotz bahnte sich ein weiteres Problem an. Ich blieb mit dem Spaten auf einmal in einem Maschendrahtzaun hängen. Diesen legte ich vorsichtig frei und es zeigte sich, dass das gesamte Eck an der Terrasse wohl etwas länger um meine Anstrengungen bemüht sein wird. Der Zaun verlief unter den Betonklotz, und weiter in die Tiefe in Richtung Terrasse und des Blumenbeets. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt konnte ich echt kotzen. Das Wetter wurde schlechter und die Gerätschafften wurden erst einmal in den Keller geräumt.

Das Jahr 2013 brach an und ich wollte das Projekt jetzt schnell voran treiben. Schließlich soll ja um Ostern schon das Wasser einlaufen. Ein sehr sportliches Ziel, bei dem sich meine jetzt schwangere Frau und auch mein gesamtes Umfeld natürlich köstlich amüsierte. Da fielen abfällige Sätze wie: "Ostern 2014 vielleicht!". Bei Wind und Wetter ging ich vor die Tür. Zum Glück liegen wir ja in der Toskana Deutschlands. Die Winter würden hier einige Schwaben bestimmt als Sommer bezeichnen 
Schipp schipp Hurra um die 0°C! Die Taktik war es jetzt, sich dem Feind von einer anderen Richtung zu nähern und ihn somit von allen Seiten offen zu legen. Also begann ich, in etwa die geplanten Zonen leicht anzugraben, um in Richtung des Klotzes zu kommen.
* Album vom Benutzer gelöscht * 
Es ging jetzt viel schneller voran, bis mich das nächste Problem um meine Aufmerksamkeit bat. Der ganze Grund wurde immer weiter aufgetürmt, bis schlussendlich kein Platz mehr war. Da kommt irgendwie doch schon einiges zusammen... Also muss zunächst Erde weggefahren werden, bis wieder weiter gebuddelt werden kann. Da ich wirklich alles alleine mache, frisst es natürlich Zeit ohne Ende und bringt mich dabei nicht wirklich am Teich weiter.

Der Abtransport sah folgendermaßen aus:
Ich fuhr mit dem Traktor und einem kleinen Anhänger von meinen Eltern zu uns (20min Fahrzeit - 7km Strecke). Da unser Nachbar einen neuen Zaun machen ließ, kam der alte weg und ich konnte zum Glück zentimetergenau den schmalen Weg von etwas über 1m Breite zwischen Haus und Nachbargrundstück herunter fahren. Mit dem Ende des Anhängers stand ich so genau am Erdhügel. Das Aufladen dauerte natürlich auch seine Zeit. Mit dem vollen Hänger ging es dann zurück in mein Heimatdorf und in die Weinberge. An steileren Lagen füllte ich die erodierten Stellen wieder auf. Man kann sich denken, dass ich bei den kurzen Sonnenstunden an diesen Tagen es nur einmal nach der Arbeit geschafft habe.
Doch der Teich sitzt tief in den Gedanken. Es muss fertig werden. Es gab nur noch Arbeit Mo.-Sa., Sport und Teich. Die Wohnung blieb erstmal liegen und meine Frau merkte auf einmal, dass sie wohl doch nicht alles alleine macht 
Einmal konnte ich meinen Vater und meinen Bruder überreden, mir zu helfen. Ich hob weiter aus und sie fuhren zwei Touren. Dabei wurde soviel über unnötige Arbeit (Teich) gemeckert, dass ich doch lieber alleine weiter machte. Zumal beide auch nicht wirklich Zeit haben.
Es war wieder mehr Platz für Grund und der Betonklotz lag etwas freier. Wenn die Hilti schon nichts bringt, dann bekommt er mal meine brachiale Gewalt zu spühren! Frust und Ärger schwangen den Vorschlaghammer ohne Gnade. Die Bestie sah ein, dass sie ihren Meister gefunden hatte und gab auf!! 

Die Freude war groß, doch in den Tiefen der Gedanken wartete schon der vergrabene Zaun. Also ertmal weg von dem Eck und den Kopf freigraben... Mal wieder zu früh gefreut. Noch ein Betonklotz :sauer

Es blieb nicht nur bei den Beiden. Am Ende habe ich 1,5t Beton aus der Erde geprügelt. Aber wenn man mal weiß wie, geht es relativ fix.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Springmaus (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo,

Oh je Oh je da hast Du ja richtig Bodenschätze ausgebuddelt !

Aber ja irgendwann wirst Du an deinen Teich sitzen und ein Bier genießen dann
ist alles vergessen !!!  :beten

Weiter machen


----------



## Stadtkind (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Sehr schöne Dokumentation und toller Schreibstil.

Bin gespannt wie´s weiter geht/ging.


----------



## maarkus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ich bitte mal wieder um Entschuldigung, dass ihr so lange warten musstet, aber über das Wochenende war sehr viel los mit Geburtstagen, etc.

Nachdem ich den Beton soweit entfernt hatte, wollte ich mehr Platz und Ordnung auf der Terrasse schaffen. Ich besorgte mir einen Autoanhänger vom Schwiegervater und fuhr den Beton und Schutt zum Recycling. Für das Hochbeet nahm ich dann noch Mutterboden mit, dass meine Frau endlich ihre Küchenkräuter in das Hochbeet setzen konnte. Bei der zweiten Fahrt lud ich dann Kies für die restlichen Betonarbeiten am Wasserverteiler.


Da es sehr viel geregnet hatte, stand alles unter Wasser und es war wirklich kein Spaß, die letzten Erdarbeiten anzugehen. Der Bach führte sehr viel Wasser und drückte mir zusätzlich noch Wasser von unten in die tiefste Stelle.Zudem habe ich wohl eine Wasserader vom Hang kommend erwischt (unser Keller ist auf Gartenseite ebenerdig). Also sammelte sich relativ schnell Wasser an dem ohnehin schon sprichwörtlichen Dreckseck... 

Wenn ich also voran kommen wollte, musste ich zunächst das Wasser abschöpfen und mich durch den Schlamm wühlen. Und in diesem Schlamm wartete ein halb verrosteter Zaun auf mich. Ich wagte mich also endlich mal an dieses Eck, da es sonst keine Ablenkung mehr gab. Meine Arbeitskleider sahen aus... Aber wenn man mal drin steckt, ist auch alles egal. Ich zerrte am Zaun, petzte drähte durch, versuchte irgendwie Erde abzutragen und hatte generell wenig Spaß bei der Sache. Zumal ein Loch im Gummistiefel (Handstampfer ist mal drauf gelandet und tat dementsprechend gut  ) für noch mehr Freude sorgte. Die Betonklötze waren wirklich angenehmer, als dieser Mist. Aber das Beste kam noch. Im Zaun war eine halb vermoderte Wurzel verwachsen. Diese steckte tief im Schlick und durch die Pampe hatte ich auch keine Chance, irgendwie einen Hebel anzusetzen. Es ging wahnsinnig viel Zeit drauf, aber den Zaun und die Wurzelreste konnte ich irgendwann doch entfernen. Die abgepetzten Drähte ließ ich erstmal an der Wand stehen, um die später besser entfernen zu können. Jetzt lag der Boden also wieder frei. Es ging mit dem Aushub richtig gut weiter. Ziemlich bald stieß ich auf den alten gewachsenen Boden (bei ~1,50m Tiefe). Die Erde wurde dunkel und Roch modrig. Nicht verrottete Schilfreste lagen auf der Schicht auf. Bei knapp 2m hörte ich dann auf zu graben.

Als nächstes Goss ich dann noch die bereits erwähnten Leitungen in Beton, um die später an einer Edelstahlhalterung auf dem Beton festzzuschrauben.

Es war nun Freitag und ich kümmerte mich also um das Betonieren der Leitungen. Nebenan wurde paralell der neue Zaun gestellt. Den Metallbauer kenne ich sehr gut, da wir zusammen Handball spielen. Sein Vater bestaunt mein rießiges Erdloch und frägt, ob ich seine Goldfische übernehmen möchte, da er seinen Teich zuschieben will, um eine Grillecke an dessen Stelle zu errichten. Ich meine zu ihm: "Ende nächster Woche möchte ich das Wasser drin haben, ich melde mich dann." Ich werkel so weiter und möchte am nächsten Morgen mal den Folienbedarf ausmessen, um diesen noch Samstag an Naturagart zu geben. Bevor wir in den Garten gehen, bekomme ich einen Anruf. "Die Goldfische, so ungefähr 50 Stück, sitzen hier im Eimer. Ich habe wen gefunden, der sie mir rausfängt und dann haben wir das gleich gemacht." Geil! Ich stehe noch im Erdloch, von Folie weit und breit keine Spur und es warten schon Fische zusammengepfercht in einem kleinen Eimer auf mich... Ich geb also Bescheid, dass ich nach dem Ausmessen die Fische holen komme. Also schnell mit Frauchen runter und ausgemessen. Dauerte schon seine Zeit. Sie zur Arbeit und ich ab die Fische versorgen. Bis 13 Uhr muss ich aber auch bei NG anrufen. Und fragen zum Bau hab ich eigentlich auch noch. Das wird ein Spaß. Als ich dort ankam sah ich es. Mehr Fisch als Wasser. Schnell ins Auto gestellt und ab zu meinen Eltern. Die haben auf der Terrasse ein kleineres Becken mit Filter stehen. Dort können sie die Tage schon überstehen. Ich brauch zum effektiven Arbeiten eben Druck. Also ab nach Hause und ans Telefon. Das Gespräch nahm dann nochmal eine Stunde in Anspruch, aber soweit hat ja alles geklappt. Dass ich viele Falten bekomme, etc. war ja klar und aufgrund der Vorgaben hatte ich auch nicht viel Spielraum. Das Wochenende über lief am Teich nicht mehr viel. Das Wetter war schlecht und wir hatten noch andere Termine. Montags kam dann morgends gleich das Angebot rein. Am Telefon klärten wir noch einiges ab, da ich anstatt der PVC eine EPDM Folie wollte. Tja, umsonst so blöd rumgemessen im Schlammloch! Die Kautschukfolie kommt bei meinen Maßen von der Rolle 
Alles soweit fertig gemacht und Montags noch bestellt und Geld überwiesen. Das sollte doch alles klappen. Bis die Folie kommt, bereite ich noch die Grube vor. Betonstellen mit der Hilti bearbeiten, Drähte vom Zaun entfernen, Sand einfüllen, etc. Für die kleinen Arbeiten war genug Zeit. Mit der Folie rechnete ich frühestens für Donnerstag. Das Wasserloch ließ ich natürlich Außen vor, da das alles in einem Zug geschehen muss, da sich sonst wieder so viel Wasser sammelt.
Mittwochs kam die Technik und das Vlies an. Auch sie Spedition meldete sich, dass meine Folie am Donnerstag zwischen 12 und 16 Uhr eintrifft. Perfekt! Donnerstag ging ich dann nur Vormittags arbeiten und wollte mit meinen Helfern schon das Vlies verlegen. So gegen 15:30 Uhr war der Sand verteilt und wir begannen das Vlies auszulegen. Die Folie ließ noch auf sich warten.

Als um 16:30 Uhr noch immer keine Folie angeliefert wurde, rief ich die Nummer der spedition zurück. Dort gab es angeblich einen Systemausfall und ich soll mich eine halbe Stunde später nochmal melden. Die 5 Helfer konnten also erstmal durchschnaufen. Um 17 Uhr erreichte ich wieder die Firma. Im System steht für mich angeblich an diesem Tag keine Anlieferung, die Ware steht noch im Lager!!


----------



## maarkus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Es ging am Telefon hin und her. Da wurde sogar gefragt, ob ich auch bei der richtigen Spedition anrufe.. Aber keine Chance, die Nummer hatte ich so als eingegangenen Anruf im Handy 
Die Leute auf der Baustelle wurden verständlicherweise ungeduldig. Die Frau am Telefon wollte sich um alles kümmern. Sie meldet sich also später nochmal und dann kommen noch 45-60min Anfahrt dazu. Dementsprechend war alles eine sehr enge Geschichte, wenn es überhaupt noch klappen sollte. Meine Helfer gingen auf Abruf wieder nach Hause. Das Wetter spielte trotz schlechter Meldung gut mit. Die nächsten Tage soll es aber wirklich schlecht aussehen...
Die Folie kommt doch! Also Helfer alarmiert und das Vlies fertig vorbereitet. Einen Baustrahler haben wir vorsichtshalber auch aufgestellt, da es jetzt wohl doch sehr spät werden könnte und wenn es auf die nicht fertige Folie regnet, wirds richtig lustig. Ein osteuropäischer Fahrer mit Hausschuhen, keinem Wort Deutsch im Gepäck bringt also am späten Abend mit einem Sprinter die 170kg Folie. Es ging sofort ans Werk. Obwohl ich es mehrfach erwähnt habe, behielt mein Schwiegervater seine Stiefel beim Verlegen an. Es wurde allem widersprochen, was ich vor gab. Die Falten werden angeblich doch an den Boden gedrückt, was aber auch egal ist, da man eh nichts sieht in einem trüben Teichwasser, etc. Als dann noch die Folie falsch ausgepackt wurde und man fortlaufend "Naturagart + Artikelnummer" oben sah, war ich echt am durchdrehen. Natürlich sieht man den Sch***!! Also hab ich das Heft in die Hand genommen und die Leute dirigiert. Folie umdrehen und ordentlich verlegen. Lieber wenige Große Falten in der Ecke als viele Kleine. Meinem Vater konnte es nicht gut genug sein und meinem Schwiegervater war alles gut genug. Zwei Extreme auf einer Baustelle. Ich hatte also richtig Spaß und habe mich innerlich geärgert, dass man die Folie nicht auch noch alleine verlegen kann 
Die Folie saß dann irgendwann doch soweit, dass man langsam an das Befüllen denken konnte. Die Pumpe lief an und das Bachwasser floss ein. Ich machte noch die Filterpumpe, Leitungen und schon gereinigten Sandsteine bereit und brachte sie ins Becken ein. Die Helfer standen noch mit etwas zu Trinken auf der Terrasse und man beobachtete bis etwa 22 Uhr, wie sich allmählich der Teich füllte. Währenddessen legte ich die Falten noch etwas optimaler. Ich ließ die Pumpe laufen und kümmerte mich noch etwas um die Baustelle allgemein. Als die tiefe Stelle vollgelaufen war, fiel auf einmal die Pumpe aus. Es wäre auch zu schön gewesen, wenn einmal etwas funktioniert, wie es soll. Alles abgestellt und ab ins Bett. Am nächsten Tag schaute sich mein Schwiegervater die ausgeliehene Pumpe (Aldi ca. 4 Jahre alt) an und es war klar: Elektik ist Müll. Ein Ersatzteil bekomme ich am nächsten Tag. Abends habe ich jedoch noch eine Pumpe mit Benzinmotor bei meinem Onkel für den Fall der Fälle organisiert. Am Samstagmorgen stellte ich die Benzinpumpe auf. Sie lief mit Aussetzern an, was sie schon am Vortag bei der Trockenübung tat. Als endlich Wasser floss, ging sie wieder aus und verschluckte sich immer wieder bei erneutem Anlassen. Die Rettung kam vom Nachbar. Eine alte und teils verrostete Pumpe lief einwandfrei und beförderte das Wasser nach oben. Aller guten Dinge sind ja bekanntlich 3. Endlich stieg der Wasserspiegel wieder weiter an. Ich flitze im Wasser hin und her und kümmerte mich um das Ein, oder Andere. So musste ich zum Beispiel noch den Einlauf optimieren usw. Zwischendurch musste ich leider weg und auch abends hatten meine Frau und ich noch etwas vor, so dass der Teich wieder nicht voll wurde. Am Sonntag stand das Wasser dann soweit oben, dass ich den Rand und den Erdwall zwischen den Becken etwas nacharbeiten muss. Aber die Folie soll sich so zunächst setzen.


Stand jetzt: Fische sind im Teich und die Nacharbeiten stehen an. Ich möchte die Ränder mit Sandsteinen zieren, an der Terrasse mit Alublechen festschrauben und am Hochbeet ankleben. Die restlichen Pflanzen kommen diese Woche.

PS: Es war also wirklich ein langes und merkwürdiges Projekt. Wenn ich zurück __ blicke, bin ich froh, dass ich fast am Ende der Reise angelangt bin. Es gibt zumindest mal keinen Zeitdruck mehr, was mir sehr gut tut. Natürlich ist vieles mit einem Augenzwinkern geschrieben, vor allem was das Zwischenmenschliche anbelangt. Das Verhältnis bei uns in der Familie ist spitze und man unternimmt sonst sehr viel zusammen. Meine Frau ist auch nicht der Hausdrachen, wie man es vielleicht herauslesen könnte. Es war eben mein Projekt und da macht man eben lieber alles selbst


----------



## Springmaus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo,

 ganz schön viel geschafft bin gespannt wie es weiter geht.

toll


----------



## maarkus (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ein kleiner Gast kam zur Regulierung des Fischbestandes in den Teich. Auf diese Besonderheit bin ich sehr stolz


----------



## maarkus (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Eigentlich habe ich mir geschworen, erst wieder weiter zu machen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Letzte Woche habe ich dann doch das Planzenbecken angeschlossen. Der Wassereinlauf bewirkt eine schöne Ströumg durch den Pflanzenbereich. Wenn es trocken und warm wird, hebe ich noch die Ränder um 15cm an und befülle den Teich endlich komplett. Diesmal aber wirklich nur unter der Bedingung, wenn es besseres Wetter gibt 

* Album vom Benutzer gelöscht *


----------



## maarkus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

So, ich habe lange nichts mehr von mir hören lassen. Es hat sich eigentlich auch nicht viel getan. Wie schon gesagt, habe ich das kleine Becken nun doch an den eigentlichen Teich angeschlossen und bepflanzt. Die Goldfische und __ Moderlieschen flitzen regelmäßig darin umher. Die Folie habe ich am Hochbeet festgeklebt, da mir dort regelmäßig durch den Einlauf Wasser hinter die Folie lief. Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich auch den Einfluss des Wassers besser gestaltet und muss nun nur noch eine bessere Wassernase ziehen. Im Internet habe ich uns eine kostengünstige Beleuchtung mit Solarpanel für das Hochbeet bestellt. Wirkt echt Klasse. Zum Geburtstag gab es dann eine Mangrovenwurzel von 1m Länge und sehr schön verästelt, welche ich in den Sichtbereich bei 80cm versenkt habe.
Die erste Algenblüte kam wie erwartet, verschwand aber nach wenigen Tagen wieder. Jetzt ist der Teich klar bis auf den Boden - 2m -. 
Da meine Frau uns eine super teure Kamera gekauft hat, gibt es jetzt auch bessere Bilder 

Als nächstes steht nun an:
- Steine in den Teich auf den Treppen aufbringen und die Wasserpflanzen dort einpflanzen, da die Töpfe nur als Übergang gedacht sind und so richtrig hässlich aussehen.
- Folie an der Terrasse mit Aluprofilen fixieren
- Rand/ Kapillarsperre mit Sandsteinen modellieren
- Filter "verstecken"
- Edelstahlhalterung zur Fixierung der Wasserleitungen
- Holzterrasse über das Eck bauen ;-)


----------



## KomaX (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hi,

und wow, gefällt mir, besonders das Mauerelement! 

Wie hast du vor die Folie an der Terrasse zu verstecken?

Gruß
Dän


----------



## maarkus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Unser Nachbar macht gerade sein Dach des Carports neu und hat Aluprofile als Windfang von seiner Arbeit mitgenommen. Da es viel zu viele sind, bekomme ich die übrigen ab. Diese muss ich noch etwas kürzen, damit sie nicht zu weit ins Wasser ragen. Da sie über Eck gehen, kann ich die Folie zwischen Terrassenboden und der Aluschiene einklemmen und kann sie dann auf der Terrasse festschrauben. So habe ich keine Löcher/Schrauben, wo später der Wasserspiegel liegt. Am Eck der jetzigen Terrasse wird noch eine Holzterrasse aufgesetzt, so dass man seine Beine auch mal gemütlich ins Wasser hängen kann.


----------



## muh.gp (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo Markus,

schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören. In Deinem Album hatte ich heute Morgen schon gestöbert...

Sieht doch richtig toll aus. Irgendwie haben wir den gleichen Stand... Wasser, Pflanzen und Fische im Teich und nun kommt die "Uferbebauung". Bin gespannt wie es bei Dir weitergeht und berichte darüber, vielleicht kann ich mir etwas abschauen...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## maarkus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Haha, natürlich schreibe ich hier gleich, wenn sich etwas getan hat. Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich dazu komme. Habe mir gedacht, größere Sandsteine hinter die Folie zu stellen. Dann den Damm etwa auf Wasserniveau absenken und dann kleinere Sandsteine zum fixieren der Folie drauf legen. Hab mal versucht was in Paint zu zeichnen 

Danke, dass meine Arbeit gut an kommt. Das erste Mal, dass ich alleine was mache. Sonst bekam ich immer Instruktionen auf dem Bau


----------



## Lasse_L (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo Markus,
tolle Doku und sieht wirklich schon klasse aus.
Nutzt du später noch eine Ufermatte und wie ist deine Erfahrung mit dem NG Filter und was für Pumpen hast du angeschlossen.

VG
Lasse


----------



## maarkus (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Danke. Wohl nicht mehr in diesem Jahr, aber die Idee mit einer Ufermatte an der Mauer und an der Abtrennung der zwei Becken kam mir auch schon. Wird ja einfach nur aufgeklebt. 
Habe von NG die 4500er Pumpe mit Schwimmteichzulassung. Der Filter und die Pumpe laufen bis jetzt einwandfrei. Das Wasser ist auch Super klar und die Algenblüte war nur kurz aufgekommen. Der Fischbesatz ist jetzt nicht so hoch. Wenn es mal mehr werden sollte (z.B. Koi) wurde mir empfohlen, eine zweite Pumpe zu nehmen, oder eben die Technik allgemein aufstocken. Aber Koi sind eigentlich nicht geplant. 

Der Filter läuft seit dem Anfang der Befüllung. Da es Bachwasser war, war das Wasser sehr sandig und trüb. Aber ich musste bis jetzt nichts machen. Sieht im Filter noch Super aus. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich ihn gleich reinigen müsste. Aber so war es gut für die Bakterien


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Lange ist es her... Privat hat sich einiges getan, weswegen ich nicht so wirklich an den Teich kam und dementsprechend noch weniger zum Schreiben. Meine Frau und ich sind nun schon seit 10 Wochen stolze Eltern von Elias (2700g und 50cm). Zudem habe ich noch den Arbeitsplatz gewechselt und meine Frau ihr Studium "begonnen". Da bleibt eben alles Andere etwas liegen 

Trotzdem war ich nicht ganz untätig. Zunächst habe ich das linke Ufer gestaltet. Die Folie habe ich entlang einer Reihe von Sandsteinen aufgestellt. Die Stufen habe ich dann mit 11/22 Granitsplitt aus dem Steinbruch in der Nähe aufgefüllt, da mir Kies nicht so sehr gefällt. In diesen Splitt habe ich dann die Pflanzen gesetzt. Die tiefen Stellen im Teich (1m und 2m) habe ich nur mit großen Sandsteinen, einer Mangrovenwurzel und einem Rohr bestückt. Falls ich im Teich herumlaufe, drücke ich so natürlich nicht die Kanten des Spltts in die Folie, sondern kann mich durch die großen Sandsteine navigieren.

* Album vom Benutzer gelöscht * * Album vom Benutzer gelöscht * * Album vom Benutzer gelöscht * * Album vom Benutzer gelöscht * 

Das andere Ufer sieht mittlerweile genauso aus. Auf dem Übergang vom großen zum kleinen Becken habe ich größere Granitsteine gelegt, um die Folie zu verdecken und es den größeren Fischen unmöglich zu machen, in den Schilfbereich zu kommen (später bestimmt einmal wichtig wegen meinen Sonnenbarschen).
Die Trockenmauer habe ich mit verschiedenen Ritzenpflanzen bepflanzt, um der Mauer Stabilität zu verleihen und zu verhindern, dass über die Jahre Erde in den Teich rieselt. Eine weitere Baustelle an der Mauer war der Einlauf. Ich hatte die großen Poren des Sandsteins unterschätzt und nach einiger Zeit floss ein stetiger Wasserfluss aus dem Hochbeet heraus. Das führte in der warmen Jahreszeit zu einem hohen Wasserverlust pro Tag. Nach langer Suche habe ich die Oberfläche der Steine, welche das Wasser führen mit einem Zweikomponenten-Flüssigkunststoff bepinselt. Danach gab es keine Probleme mehr. Damit der Stein weiterhin arbeiten kann, wurde nur die Oberseite behandelt.

Leider ist mein Wasser seit der großen Hitzewelle nicht mehr klar. Die Sicht beträgt nur noch 40cm. Der Filter war ständig zu reinigen. Ich versuche im nächsten Jahr das Problem mit einem Siebfilter vor dem Standardfilter und mehr Pflanzen im Teich in den Griff zu bekommen. Falls diese Maßnahme auch nicht hilft, wird ein Bodenfilter gebaut 

Ende August zogen dann noch 2 Edelkrebse und verschiedene einheimische Fische ein.

Als nächstes, vielleicht noch in diesem Jahr, kommt dann die Fixierung der Folie mit den Alublechen an der Terrasse. Nächstes Jahr folgt dann eine Holzplattform über das Eck des Teiches, um sich darauf zu Sonnen und auch mal die Beine in den Teich baumeln lassen zu können. Natürlich auch die ständige Verbesserung, die Teichfolie verschwinden zu lassen


----------



## Hagalaz (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ich muss sagen ich bin sehr neidisch auf deinen Teich gefällt mir super!
Hab ich das richtig gesehen, du hast auch rech steile Wände teilweise fast 90 Grade? Hast da keine Probleme zwecks Falten werfen? 
Wo hast eigentlich den "kleinen" __ Schwarzbarsch her?


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Hallo Markus
Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs! Dein Teich ist super geworden, Du hast auch alles sehr spannend und gut geschrieben. Die vorgesehen Holzplattform über Eck kann ich mir auch schon gut vorstellen.
Aber paß auf , daß  euer "Würmchen" nicht ins Wasser fällt.
LG
Goldkäferchen.


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig gesehen, du hast auch rech steile Wände teilweise fast 90 Grade? Hast da keine Probleme zwecks Falten werfen?
> Wo hast eigentlich den "kleinen" __ Schwarzbarsch her?



Naja, das mit den Falten war schon ein ätzendes Unterfangen. Wir haben beim Verlegen viele Falten zu wenigen Großen zusammengeschoben. Aber wenn das Wasser wieder klar wird, sieht man sie schon. 
Die Forellenbarsche habe ich von einem deutschen Züchter (Kittner). In der Nähe gibt es auch genug Züchter in Frankreich. Aber mein Französisch ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden...

Ganz vergessen. Solange das kleine Wurmli Nimmersatt noch nicht schwimmen kann, wird ein faltbarer Zaun aufgestellt, wenn wir im Garten sind. Einen Zaun um das Gelände wollten wir eventuell dieses Jahr noch stellen.


----------



## maarkus (6. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Ein Bekannter hat mir einen Fisch in Stein gehauen. Dieser verdeckt den Schlauch zum Filter.


----------



## maarkus (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Soll ich eigentlich den Filter über Winter laufen lassen, oder abbauen?


----------



## maarkus (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Kurzer Bericht vor Saisonende

Vor längerer Zeit habe ich den Filter eingemottet, was wohl viel zu früh war. Selbst jetzt haben wir noch am Tag an die 10•C. Die Fische sind noch nicht am Boden, sondern tauchen ab und an mal an der Oberfläche auf. Das Wasser wird zwar klarer, aber ich erahne nur den Topf der Seerose auf einem Meter. Diese verdammten Algen wollen einfach nicht absterben... Die Wasserpflanzen bilden kleine grüne Triebe aus und das alte Material ist größtenteils abgestorben. Das Laubnetz habe ich abgenommen und fische die letzten Blätter mit dem Kescher aus dem Teich. Dann habe ich wenigstens einen Grund, an den Teich zu gehen. Heute habe ich noch einen Überlauf eingebaut. Dazu habe ich ein kleines Loch in den Rand geschnitten und einen dickeren Schlauch durchgeschoben. Da sich die Folie so abartig dehnen kann, sitzt sie stramm um den stabilen Platikschlauch. Dieser führt auf den Weg und leitet über diesen so das Wasser in Richtung Bach ab. Den Schlauch habe ich dann wie gewohnt mit Sandsteinen zugelegt, dass man ihn nicht sieht  (Bilder habe ich leider noch keine). Da ich jetzt ein definitives max. Niveau habe, hab ich am Ufer noch die Folie passend abgeschnitten. 
An Technik laufen nun noch der Eisfreihalter und der Skimmer. Ich kann es kaum erwarten, dass die neue Saison beginnt. Ich bin jetzt schon ganz wuselig und hab so viel vor 

PS: ein Bild vom Sommer hab ich noch gefunden. So lässt es sich arbeiten


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Eine lange und merkwürdige Reise*

Moin Markus,

dein Arbeitsplatz kommt mir doch verdächtig bekannt vor, meiner ist ähnlich 
Zumindest wenn ich mal Bürodienst schieben darf  

Was deinen Überlauf angeht 
ich hof das sich dein kleines Loch in der Folie, nicht über die Zeit weite bzw. reist. Besser wäre da wohl ein kleiner Folienflansch. 
Das mit dem Algenwachstum bei den Temp. ist recht normal, höhere Pflanzen ist es zu kalt und die Filterung ist aus, wohin sollen also sonst die Nährstoffe.
Und wenn es nur Schwebealgen sind bekommst du sie gut im Frühjahr weg, nerviger sind dann Fadenalgen, aber auch die werden sich schnell wieder verabschieden wenn Filter und höhere Pflanzen wieder loslegen können.

LG René


----------



## maarkus (27. Dez. 2013)

Danke für die Infos. 
Ich habe vor, den Schlauch und die Folie mit Innotec zu verkleben. Das sollte hoffentlich gehen.


----------



## maarkus (16. März 2014)

Wir haben angefangen die Bleche an der Terrasse anzubringen. Natürlich ist jeden Tag schönes Wetter. Aber gestern gab es 9•C und Regen. Somit sind wir leider nicht ganz fertig geworden.


----------



## maarkus (21. März 2014)

Es ist ja momentan sehr schönes Wetter in der Pfalz und deswegen konnte ich nicht widerstehen etwas zu basteln. Die Bleche an der Terrasse sind nun komplett befestigt. Ich muss nur den Dreck, welcher unter der Folie/Vlies noch auf der Terrasse lag entfernen.
Anstatt der Ufermatte mit Pflanzen habe ich mich jetzt für eine Lösung mit Steinen entschieden. Kurz am Steinbruch für 1€ angehalten 
Im Teich habe ich noch 6 Solarstrahler eingebracht. Das wirkt in natura echt gut. Bessere Bilder mit der Spiegelreflex lade ich eventuell später noch hoch.


----------



## maarkus (21. März 2014)

Hier also einige ausgewählte Bilder. Mehr Pflanzen sind auch schon vorbestellt.

edit: lädt das langsam ...


----------



## maarkus (4. Mai 2014)

Die Algenblüte traf auch mich in vollem Ausmaß. Es war wirklich kein schöner Anblick. Die aufkommenden Pflanzen hingen voll mit Algen und die Sichttiefe betrug vielleicht 10cm.  Zudem verpilzte mir jede __ Rotfeder, welche sich von einem __ Barsch nach einer Attacke wieder befreien konnte. Der Wassertest ergab einen KH von 3 und einen PH von 6,5, manchmal weniger. Das liegt an unserem Bachwasser, da es aus dem Buntsandstein des Pfälzer Waldes kommt. Unser Leitungswasser hingegen ist mittelhart und bringt somit etwas Kalk mit sich. Als ich den Teich 2-3 Mal mit dem Leitungswasser auffüllte, stiegen die Werte wieder und seitdem habe ich auch keine Probleme bei meinen Fischen mehr. Blieben nur noch die Algen. Als vorgezogenes Geburtststaggeschenk gab es dann eine 75Watt UVC. Die Sicht wird täglich besser und die Qualquappen erledigen den Rest. Es ist alles wieder frei gefuttert 
Nun jedoch das eigentliche Projekt. Die Terasse... Der Gedanke war ja, diese über das Eck des Teiches zu bauen, um frei über dem Wasser zu sitzen. Eine kurze Begehung mit dem Schwiegervater ergab: Es muss eine tragende Konstruktion gebaut werden. Dies wird jedoch nicht einfach. Wir einigten uns darauf, dass die Terasse parallel zum Rand verläuft und nur eine Diele übers Wasser ragt. Ich ging danach hoch und unterbreitete die Bestandsaufnahme meiner Frau. Leider wurde der Antrag abgelehnt mit der Begründung: "Das war doch der eigentliche Gedanke, dass die Terasse übers Eck verläuft. Sonst brauchen wir sie nicht!" Der Auftrag war klar. Das Material lag bereit und es wurde von Tag zu Tag verschoben. Etwas rumgemessen und wieder weggegangen. Dieses Wochenende konnte ich mich dann endlich aufraffen und griff mit vollem Eifer an. Es könnte auch daran gelegen haben, dass ich eine Ausrede gesucht habe, um nicht arbeiten zu müssen 
Es lief wie am Schnürchen, jedoch war der Zeitplan falsch angesetzt. Mit dem letzten Licht des Tages konnte ich die Dielen fixieren. Die Blenden kommen diese Woche dran. Die Konstruktion trägt erstaunlich gut und viel besser als erhofft. Da bewegt sich nichts über Wasser  Heute war endlich wieder gutes Wetter und die zwei Wasserratten unterzogen die Konstruktion einer ersten Prüfung.

Und da ich diese Zeit wieder nutze, um nicht arbeiten zu müssen, bin ich jetzt wohl doch fällig...


----------



## maarkus (17. Mai 2014)

Sehr interessiert. Gleich das gute Wetter auf dem neuen Holzdeck genutzt. Aber man bleibt nie unbeobachtet 
Das Wasser ist klar, jedoch tauchen so langsam die Fadenalgen auf.


----------



## maarkus (3. Aug. 2014)

Wie schnell die Zeit vergeht... Ich möchte mich auch mal wieder melden. Aber am Teich ist nicht wirklich viel passiert. Ich denke mal, dass sich die Biologie von alleine einspielt, weshalb ich Mutter Natur zur Zeit den Vortritt lasse. Einzig die Fadenalgen fische ich hin und wieder ab. Die Gerstenstrohpallets funktionieren echt super. Ein kleines Problem habe ich aber dennoch. Da mein Filter sehr exponiert steht und die Sonne voll drauf knallt, kam es mir so vor, als würde er nicht richtig arbeiten. Die Hitze im Inneren ist wohl nicht so optimal. Momentan habe ich nur die UVC und den CS II laufen. Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Wochen wohl was eigenes Basteln. Entweder ein System aus Tonnen, einen Pflanzenfilter oder einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter...
Der Fischbestand ist von Überbesatz zu einigen wenigen Exemplaren geschrumpft. Mein Lieblingsfisch ist bereits 35cm lang. Die Hälfte meiner __ Barsche habe ich bereits abgegeben und 5 von 7 werden die Tage auch noch gehen. Bis jetzt stand folgendes auf dem Speiseplan:

-Unzählige Tauwürmer
-2x eine Tour Köderfische aus dem Rhein
-Über 50 Goldfische
-45 __ Moderlieschen
-Über 100 Rotfedern

Es leben außer den Barschen noch im Teich: 2 Rotfedern und 3 ausgewachsene Goldfische 

Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, wächst alles gut an und es wird langsam eine ansehnliche Oase.


----------



## maarkus (17. Aug. 2014)

Nachdem die Bilder von vor der Forenumstellung alle aus den Beiträgen verschwunden sind, habe ich meine ~100 Bilder aus dem Album entfernt. Ich sortiere in nächster Zeit mal durch und lade eine kleinere Auswahl wieder hoch. Schade


----------



## maarkus (3. Feb. 2015)

Um die Sehnsucht nach dem Sommer wieder zu verstärken...
Ein Bild aus dem letzten Jahr


----------



## F.S (16. März 2015)

Hi

nach dem CS2 könntest du auch eine bewegte Helixkammer bauen!


----------



## maarkus (16. März 2015)

Jap, so hab ich mir das nun vorgestellt. CS2 und 2 Tonnen mit Helix und Japanmatten.


----------



## hilka (22. März 2015)

Wirklich sehr schön, danke dafür


----------



## maarkus (10. Jan. 2016)

Ohje, fast ein Jahr kein Update reingestellt. Hier noch ein paar Bilder kurz vor Saisonende 2015 

Nächstes Jahr kommt ein Bachlauf zwischen Teich und Zaun.


----------



## maarkus (4. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich habe meinen Garten(-teich) schon lange nicht mehr vorgestellt. Wo fange ich denn am besten an...

Am Teich selbst habe ich nicht mehr so viel gemacht. Die Kaulquappen sind geschlüpft und die Pflanzen starten durch. Deshalb möchte ich auch noch nicht eingreifen. Die Algen gehen zurück und schwimmen an den Pflanzen an der Teichoberfläche herum. Der Filter läuft wirklich gut und endlich bin ich mit dem Konzept zufrieden. Die UVC hatte ich nur im ersten Jahr an und benötige sie seitdem nicht mehr. Der Teich ist im letzten Jahr von alleine (Filterung ohne UVC) klar geblieben. Ich denke mal, dass die UVC dafür gesorgt hat, dass überwiegend Fadenalgen entstanden sind und sich diese nun hauptsächlich vermehren.
In der ersten Tonne drücke ich das Wasser zunächst durch eine Strumpfhose  Es steigt durch verschiedene Filterschäume nach oben, in denen immer viele Wasserasseln und __ Schnecken sitzen und läuft dann weiter in die Helixtonne. Somit habe ich den CSII für den geplanten Bachlauf zwischen Teich und Zaun zur Verfügung.

Apropos Bachlauf... Den habe ich aus einem Folienstück gebastelt, welches ich noch übrig hatte. Leider war es an der schmalsten Stelle nicht breit genug und ich konnte damit den geplanten Wasserpegel nicht erreichen. Das wird somit das nächste Projekt diesen Sommer. In der kurzen Zeit, in der ich den Bachlauf in Betrieb hatte, sammelte sich schon einiges an Kleintieren und Pflanzen an. Es war einfach klasse und muss somit unbedingt gebaut werden. Ich finde diesen Bereich wichtig, da sich hier eine Biologie entwickeln kann, welche meine Fische im Teich sofort vernichten würde.

Apropos Fische... Die __ Barsche wachsen wirklich gut. Die beiden großen Rotfedern sind auch herrlich anzuschauen. Die 3 dicken Goldfische und den Stör gibt es natürlich auch noch  Leider habe ich einen Fehler gemacht. Meiner Mutter musste ich 4 große Goldfische abnehmen. Die beiden Schleierschwänze waren wunderschön anzuschauen. Ausgewachsen, knallrot und makellos. Nur hat ihnen keiner erzählt, dass es bei uns einen __ Fischreiher gibt. Dummerweise hielten sich die neuen Fische auch noch im Flachwasser auf und das umgestalltete Ufer begünstigt zudem einen Angelplatz. Binnen kurzer Zeit waren die "Neuen" verschwunden  Leben und leben lassen... Um den Futterbedarf der Barsche ermöglichen zu können, habe ich unten am Bach eine kleine Moderlieschenzucht eingerichtet. Scheinbar nutzen aber auch andere Tiere dieses Buffet... Meine Hoffnung ist es ja, endlich Eisvögel anzulocken, welche hier im Ort in größerer Zahl ansässig sind.

Nun zu dem Grund, warum ich den Teich zur Zeit liegen lasse (lassen musste). Der Osterhase hat uns einen Spielturm gebracht und natürlch nicht aufgebaut (die faule Socke). Den ganzen Turm habe ich somit alleine aufgebaut, da meine Frau schwanger ist und ich es ihr verboten habe zu helfen. Das Aufbauen hat natürlich seine Zeit gebraucht.


----------



## Digicat (4. Mai 2016)

Eisvogel: Richte ihnen einen oder mehrere Ansitzmöglichkeiten über dem Teich ein.
Ein Ast (Daumendick) in ca. 1 Meterhöhe über dem Wasser, sodass er kopfüber nach Futter tauchen kann ... sollte dann aber nicht gerade die seichteste Stelle im Teich sein.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## maarkus (9. Sep. 2016)

Ein Bild vom Sommer. Durch die Geburt unserer Tochter hat sich alles verschoben. Die Tage ging ich den Bachlauf zwischen dem Teich und dem Zaun an. Bilder folgen!


----------



## muh.gp (9. Sep. 2016)

Das nenne ich mal Unterwasserpflanzen!


----------



## maarkus (9. Sep. 2016)

Ja, und unter den Wasserfedern liegt das __ Hornblatt. Traue mich gar nicht, dran zu denken 
Die Tiere freut es zumindest. Und da ich dieses Jahr nie Probleme mit Algen hatte, wollte ich auch nicht dran gehen. 
Noch ein paar Bilder vom Sommer.


----------



## maarkus (4. Nov. 2018)

Das Jahr 2018
Gab leider einige Probleme mit dem Einloggen in letzter Zeit.


----------



## maarkus (3. Apr. 2021)

Mein letzter Beitrag war wirklich 2018  
Mir wurde die letzten Tage erst wieder bewusst, dass ich vor 10 Jahren mit dem Projekt angefangen habe...
Mein Sohn und Frauchen waren der Meinung, dass man ja einen Schwimmteich daraus machen könnte. Eigentlich eine coole Idee. Eventuell setze ich es auch in die Tat um. Dann lasse ich euch selbstverständlich daran teilhaben.
Liebe Grüße und schöne Feiertage


----------



## maarkus (19. Juni 2021)




----------



## maarkus (17. Juli 2022)

So schnell vergeht die Zeit. Mehr als 10 Jahre ist er mittlerweile alt. Das Leben tummelt sich und wird gefühlt von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Der Filter läuft ohne jegliches Material und pumpt im Prinzip das Wasser aus der Tiefe über den Bachlauf im Kreis. Die Sichttiefe geht bis zum Grund (2m) trotz Fischbesatz. 
Und das Beste: Ich mache an dem Teich gar nix!

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 17. Juli 2022

Und da bei der Forumumstellung damals meine Bilder verloren gegangen sind, hier eine kleine Auswahl des Beginns.


----------

